
Ants learn fast and don't forget - hhs
https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rsos.190778
======
oblib
I rented in a house in So California for awhile that was built on top of a
giant ant colony. It was within the first few days I found that out by leaving
a few slices of pizza out in the box it was delivered in one night. By the
next morning there was an ant highway every bit as busy as the 405 during LA
rush hour traffic.

Of course, my first reaction was to go buy a big can of Ant spray. All that
did was leave a trail of a zillion dead ants I had to clean up and poison the
air with the stink of the spray.

I repeated that mistake a couple more times before learning if I just removed
the food they were coming after they'd be gone in an hour or two. I felt like
such a dumbass for not trying that first. And, of course, learning to be much
more careful about leaving any kind of food out.

Still, it was pretty amazing to see. I mean, I almost never saw an ant if
there wasn't any food left out, but it didn't take long at all for a zillion
of them to show up if I did.

~~~
giardini
In Texas we use Amdro and variants. Its a bait that worker ants carry back to
the colony where the queen eats it, halting reproduction. It wipes out the
colony w/in a week.

------
z3t4
Ants seem relatively smart. I've been having ant problems in many places I've
lived, and I'm fascinated by how quickly they learn and adapt. In the spring
they arrive dump and inexperienced, walking here and there. But when you start
killing them, they come up with different strategies to not get detected.

~~~
maxxxxx
I am inclined to think of an ant hill as a living being. In that context they
show a lot of clever behavior. A single ant is not very smart though but the
same applies to parts of my body. Without the other parts they don't get much
done either :-)

------
rjvehn
Hey, kind of off topic, but does anyone here know anything about dealing with
imported fire ants?

~~~
cm2012
Advion ant gel bait is pretty amazing against most ants. Gel baits in general
are at least 10x better than raid and are what professionals recommend (I've
solved 10+ ant, roach and flea issues for friends).

